# Smoking while camping?



## porkpuller (May 28, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you bring smokers along while camping and if so, what do you use???  My wife and I think camping could combine the best of both our worlds!!  Any suggestions on what kind of smoker to get??  I would mostly be doing pulled pork, fatties, chicken, ribs, well.....pretty much everything I guess!!!


----------



## mulepackin (May 28, 2008)

An ECB sure wouldn't be too tough to bring along. They used to make that short single grate model which was perfect for camping and tailgating. I had one and let it get away. I don't think they make it any longer.


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

I'd recommend a GOSM type unit. All one piece. You could feed it off the camper propane if ya get a gas model as well. I am a wood/charcoal guy, but those gassers work pretty durn good, and less to haul.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 28, 2008)

I've always thought it would be great to smoke while camping but just can't imagine staying in one place long enough to do it. I mean we are either in the boat, fishing, swimming, hiking or who knows what. I smoke the food I want to take with me ahead of time and vacuum seal it. Then, depending on what it is I either boil it in the bag or heat it up on the grill. Two weeks ago the wife and I were at Merritt Reservoir near Valentine Ne. and we had pulled pork, ribs, chicken legs and brisket. All were reheated and all were really really tasty. Whatever you decide to do, ENJOY!

Dave


----------



## coyote (May 28, 2008)

new to smoking. but what rich said sound like good advice. gas is always a good back up. and if it was dual operation (gas/lump that would be great for home and field.

here in the south west..you don't want to get caught with an open flame/fire in the forest right now.. smokey bear will spit roast ya.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 28, 2008)

I'm with Richtee. If you are camping in an RV or trailer with propane bottles on board a GOSM would work nicely. Your RV or trailer should have an outside provision to hook up a gas stove or BBQ grill with a quick connect fitting. Just put a matching fitting (available at most RV centers) on the GOSM's hose and use the gas off the RV or trailer. How convenient!
Probably should check the regulator setting off the bottles, you might need to have a regulator that works with the GOSM between the quick connect and the GOSM. Doubtful, but something to check.
But, it should work fine and smoke some good grub. No charcoal hassle.


----------



## lcruzen (May 28, 2008)

For the most part I agree with Dave. Bring frozen smokes with you and re-heat as we don't hang around the campsite long enough to do a smoke. 

Also, what type of camping do you do? RV, tent, etc? If your pulling a 5th wheel might be hard to find a space in the back of the pick up for it. I'd be a little concerned about residual drippings staining the inside of a motor home or other RV.

But if you got the room and the time I agree with the GOSM.


----------



## scrapiron (May 28, 2008)

My dad takes his smoker camping all of the time. It is an electric that he bought from someone who owned a bbq place. Not sure of the make. Dang generator runs all night long. He sets the temp, fills the gas tank on the generator and goes to bed. Periodically gets up to check it. If he wants to go fishing he goes.


----------



## golfnotwork (May 28, 2008)

Some friends and I go fishing/camping at Rocky Gap State Park, MD every May for 3 or 4 days.  I took my propane GOSM this year, and it will be a permanent member of the trip.  Smoked a brisket overnight, 6 racks of baby backs the next day, and a bunch of chicken thighs the 3rd day.  Worked out fine, though the smoker did take up more room in the back of the pickup than I planned.


----------



## walking dude (May 28, 2008)

i always take my ecb gourmet.........cause i not only can smoke with it, but i can also grill with it............


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2008)

I'm with Rich a GOSM gas would be my choice don't have to carry a bunch of wood just a bag of chips and a gas bottle. It is also very easy to tend to without taking up your whole day.


----------



## superdave (May 28, 2008)

I'm torn between gas and electric for this type of thing.  Gas has to be monitored a lot more than an electric.  We leave before sunrise to hit the lake and don't come in until some time after lunch.  I'd never leave a gas smoker alone that long.  If you camp at RV parks with hook ups and don't want to be stranded in camp all day, I'd probably lean toward an electric.  If you do more boondocking, go gas.


----------



## flash (May 28, 2008)

I would always take my old ECB with us on extended trips to the Gulf. We could start dinner, head to the boat, fish for 3 to 4 hours, then come back and check on the meal. If we were willing to share the grub, we could usally talk one of the neighbors into tending it for us if the fishing was hot.


----------



## jakesmith (May 29, 2008)

I'm of both worlds here. I have many times just smoked food and then vac seal it and throw it in the cooler. It is definately more convenient. However there is nothing better then fresh smoked meat. If we are going to a place where we are just getting away and relaxing, then I definately will bring my smoker. However, mine is pretty big and a hassle. I'm going to be looking for a smaller model just for camping.


----------



## porkpuller (May 29, 2008)

We only camp at electric sites as we have a big travel trailer.  First year with it...but I do have room in my truck bed if I were to lay down one of the smokers you have suggested.  I am a charcoal guy (pretty hardcore at  that) and do all of my smoking on my Oklahoma Joe with offset firebox.  

I am wondering how well heat is maintained in electric vs. propane??  Is there a big difference?   

We tend to stick around the campsite and play cornhole (bags game), drink beer, play cards, drink beer....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any particular models of smokers you would recommend??  I have no clue when it comes to these types of smokers.  I would want one for less than $300 for sure.


----------



## bearmoe (May 29, 2008)

I took my Smoke Hollow #6 (similar to a GOSM) camping last weekend.  Smoked a pork butt, ribs and sausage.  Cooked some pizzas in it too.  Great time.


----------



## cowgirl (May 30, 2008)

I usually rough camp...no camp ground or hook ups. I like to dig a hole, burn wood to get a nice bed of hot coals, cover with a few rocks, place the seasoned wrapped meat in the hole (also a pot of beans or veggies) wrapped corn on the cob etc...

Then place a small piece of metal over the hole and bury it all.
Kind of the same way I do whole hogs underground, but on a smaller scale.

When I bury the food, I make sure no heat or smoke escapes....
then dig it up in a few hours.

It's so moist and tasty...


----------



## safety1 (May 30, 2008)

I usually take mine to elk camp each year.  I get things going in the early afternoon and skip my afternoon/evening hunt. It is a huge hit to be able to sit down to a warm rack of ribs after being out all afternoon.


----------



## rtom (May 30, 2008)

I was also thinking of taking a smoker camping. We always have electric sites and my dad has ECB with electric I think I will try that. We are never gone to long, boating or fishing ect. I think its a good idea!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 30, 2008)

Camping is one of the reasons I kept my ECB. I use it to smoke, and grill whil camping.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 30, 2008)

I pull a 33ft 5th wheel, and stay at only sites with electric. My truck has an 8ft bed, so I have room for weber grill and Brinkmann electric gourmet, charcoal, firewood, tricycle, dump cart, and step ladder. 
The grill and gourmet are laying on their sides, secured by rope, next to the cab, the rest to the back. 
Camping, I'm usually not at the trailer all day (hiking, fishing, or whatever). Electric, you can leave for hours at a time.  It's the only way for me. 
Next weekend, I'm staying at Table Rock Lake ... will probably throw on a butt early that morning, and go to Silver Dollar City for 3 hours. Come back around noon, add some chunks, take a nap, and go back to the city. Come back that afternoon, fire up the weber for some wings or whatever. Then that night, enjoy some some smoky goodness after a full day of Branson. Not having to stay and tend to a smoker.  
When I get back home, it's back to the CharBroil Silver ... but camping, the electric is the only way. 

FYI ... anyone in the Branson area, the BBQ and Bluegrass festival is going on at Silver Dollar City. In the big barn, they are selling a lot of BBQ gadgets ... I was impressed.


----------



## porkpuller (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice fellas!  After all things considered I went with the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse.  Bought it at Cabelas on my way up to see my mom.  Seems like the perfect fit for my needs and I like the fact I can use it during the winter months....those get really long here in Iowa!  
Thanks again and I look forward to trying my new smoker out!:


----------



## walking dude (Jun 9, 2008)

porkpuller, you have a pm


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 9, 2008)

Very cool. Have fun camping with your new smoker.


----------



## linbru (Jun 11, 2008)

For the last 6 years I have been going to about 3-4 camp gatherings a year for two fishing sites I am a member.

These gathering have become more of an eating gathering then fishing. Food and cooking outdoors is the big thing. One guy brings a 6x6 stainless wood fired smoker while there are usually two gas and one or two charcoal or electric.  Most everyone comes for the food and fun and some fishing.

There are so many smokers, fryers, DO's etc. going that if you need a lesson there are plenty to teach.  

My $.02 is the electric needs the least attention but the wood has the best flavor. Maybe the chile we eat(made overnight the night before) while cooking is some of the best camp cooking I have had.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 11, 2008)

We go "car" camping every memorial day weekend at a friends farm in North West New York.  Since they have a barn up there we bought a weber bullet.  I was happy with the temperature control I got out of it and was able to successfully make beef jerky (not happy with the recipe yet) and 2 8# pork butts which I made into pulled pork.  It came out quite nicely, and not just just by my say so but by the many others who got to sample some of the smoky goodness. 

I would recommend both the weber grill (don't foget a grill thermometer) and pre planning any smoking you will be doing.

Good luck.  Hope it helps.


----------

